# How long can I expect a new Breitling to last



## bkid (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to know how long I could expect a new Breitling watch to last me if I take good care of it of course. I would not where it while working on my drag car (Mustang), or gardening. I have looked for a warranty on the internet sites and do not come up with much from Breitling,I may just be looking in the wrong areas. Thanks for any help for this Newbie.:thanks


----------



## TaiTam (Jun 6, 2010)

Forever, as long as you treat your watch with consideration and get it serviced about once every 5 to 7 years.


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi bkid, Breitling offer a two year warranty when purchased from new and then a further year after every time you have the watch serviced by them.
Life expectancy? If properly maintained, indefinitely. I think (and someone correct me if I'm wrong) Breitling keep parts for up to 25 years after the watch is discontinued but there is no reason why a watch cannot be kept (albeit in not original condition/spec) in working order forever. That's the beauty of a Swiss mechanical watch.
Cheers,
Capt


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

CaptRimmer said:


> Hi bkid, Breitling offer a two year warranty when purchased from new and then a further year after every time you have the watch serviced by them.
> Life expectancy? If properly maintained, indefinitely. I think (and someone correct me if I'm wrong) Breitling keep parts for up to 25 years after the watch is discontinued but there is no reason why a watch cannot be kept (albeit in not original condition/spec) in working order forever. That's the beauty of a Swiss mechanical watch.
> Cheers,
> Capt


Agree - Just take care of the Breitling, and it will serve you well. For many years.

mike.


----------



## bkid (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you gents for the info. I went and found a Breitling dealer near me today and tried on many. I have narrowed it down to a Super Ocean with a Ivory face,with the Rubber Breitling band. The other is a Colt GMT same combo. This will be my first Breitling watch so that is something big for me. I never even liked watches before to be honest. Now I may need some sort of therapy.:-d


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

bkid said:


> Thank you gents for the info. I went and found a Breitling dealer near me today and tried on many. I have narrowed it down to a Super Ocean with a Ivory face,with the Rubber Breitling band. The other is a Colt GMT same combo. This will be my first Breitling watch so that is something big for me. I never even liked watches before to be honest. Now I may need some sort of therapy.:-d


Can't go wrong with either. And, yes, it can turn into an addiction - a good one, though!

mike.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

bkid said:


> I never even liked watches before to be honest. Now I may need some sort of therapy.


That sounds about right. :-d


----------



## bkid (Jul 23, 2010)

RJRJRJ said:


> That sounds about right. :-d


 You must mean the therapy part. I saw your list.|>


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

bkid said:


> Thank you gents for the info. I went and found a Breitling dealer near me today and tried on many. I have narrowed it down to a Super Ocean with a Ivory face,with the Rubber Breitling band. The other is a Colt GMT same combo. This will be my first Breitling watch so that is something big for me. I never even liked watches before to be honest. Now I may need some sort of therapy.:-d


Welcome

the therapy is nothing to worry about until you buy more than one watch a time;-)

regards Jonas straka


----------



## bkid (Jul 23, 2010)

jojo said:


> Welcome
> 
> the therapy is nothing to worry about until you buy more than one watch a time;-)
> 
> regards Jonas straka


Thank you for the kind welcome Jonas. I am relieved that I have to only buy 2 at a time before the therapy begins. This way I can buy one at a time.:-d
Billy


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

bkid said:


> You must mean the therapy part. I saw your list.|>


Its only a big purchase the first time. Trust me. Even though the prices get higher and higher, the buying becomes easier and easier. It really is a sickness.


----------



## rscmaine (Mar 25, 2007)

bkid said:


> Thank you gents for the info. I went and found a Breitling dealer near me today and tried on many. I have narrowed it down to a Super Ocean with a Ivory face,with the Rubber Breitling band. The other is a Colt GMT same combo. This will be my first Breitling watch so that is something big for me. I never even liked watches before to be honest. Now I may need some sort of therapy.:-d


Either one of those can easily last longer than you. (plus 42 hours on your motionless wrist)

That design is a stone brick.

Advice? Shell out the extra few hundred for the bracelet model...if you go to sell or trade the bracelet commands much higher interest in the secondary market. (buy a rubber strap from the dealer if you like it and wear the watch on that - or get one on Ebay for $100)


----------



## txturbo (Jan 29, 2008)

CaptRimmer said:


> Hi bkid, Breitling offer a two year warranty when purchased from new and then a further year after every time you have the watch serviced by them.
> Life expectancy? If properly maintained, indefinitely. I think (and someone correct me if I'm wrong) Breitling keep parts for up to 25 years after the watch is discontinued but there is no reason why a watch cannot be kept (albeit in not original condition/spec) in working order forever. That's the beauty of a Swiss mechanical watch.
> Cheers,
> Capt


The movement parts may be available for a long time however there are cosmetic parts for watches that are from the 90's that are not available.

Generally they will have a new part but it may not be the exact same part. Dials, hands exct..


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

txturbo said:


> The movement parts may be available for a long time however there are cosmetic parts for watches that are from the 90's that are not available.
> 
> Generally they will have a new part but it may not be the exact same part. Dials, hands exct..


I beg to differ....dial and hands for models dating back to the early 80's can easily be obtained through Breitling. In fact, a friend of mine had a first generation navitimer restored by Breitling Canada and they were able to obtain a new dial and handset with no issues from Breitling SA.

It's the quartz movements from the 80's that are hard to source! Breitling has since improved their support for quartz models by guaranteeing spare parts for quartz pieces for at least 20 years after production has ceased. Dials and hands for all modern pieces will be available for well over 30 years!


----------



## bkid (Jul 23, 2010)

rscmaine said:


> Either one of those can easily last longer than you. (plus 42 hours on your motionless wrist)
> 
> That design is a stone brick.
> 
> Advice? Shell out the extra few hundred for the bracelet model...if you go to sell or trade the bracelet commands much higher interest in the secondary market. (buy a rubber strap from the dealer if you like it and wear the watch on that - or get one on Ebay for $100)


 Thanks I am getting the stainless bracelet and the polmer. I am also considering the black croc. I think that is just another thing I love about these watches. I can dress up the watch or wear it at the race track.


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

bkid said:


> I would like to know how long I could expect a new Breitling watch to last me if I take good care of it of course.


Assuming it's a mechanical watch and not a quartz version, I'd say it'll last longer than you will. There are plenty of people who have their father's, grandfather's or some 100+ year old pocket watch happily ticking away...

I'm not so sure about a quartz watch, although there is plenty of debate and speculation about them. I suspect a quartz movement could run longer than a mechanical movement without any service, although I would also worry about being able to service a quartz movement years after they've been discontinued.


----------



## toddb (Oct 26, 2007)

bkid said:


> thank you gents for the info. I went and found a breitling dealer near me today and tried on many. I have narrowed it down to a super ocean with a ivory face,with the rubber breitling band. The other is a colt gmt same combo. This will be my first breitling watch so that is something big for me. I never even liked watches before to be honest. Now i may need some sort of therapy.:-d


of course, a lifetime..before u make yur decision, look carefully at the windrider cockpit series bigg date non-chrono. Xcellent piece, and alot higher up the 'food chain" only a little more xpensive..........will eventually become the galactic 41


----------



## bkid (Jul 23, 2010)

I have talked with some people in the fine jewelery business. They all confirmed that the Brietling watches are the least to have problems . They see more Rolex watches and other high finance watches more often. I am just going to pull the trigger and go and get my watch. Thanks to all that have given there great feedback.:thanks


----------



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

I just had to send mine back to Breitling, which luckily is 3 months shy of the two year warranty expiring. Brought back to AD because there was quite a loud knocking coming from inside, almost like a screw, piece, or the rotor was loose or whatnot. Oddly it was keeping time. Sent it back to Breitling and waiting for repair, hope its not like a car mechanic and one of those, _"oh this is not covered under warranty, you see you were wearing this while drinking scotch and we all know thats not covered." _lol lol I'll keep you posted. good luck, and heed the above post about buying it with the bracelet, financially its a lot smarter to buy it with the bracelet.


----------



## bradders (Feb 8, 2006)

rscmaine said:


> Either one of those can easily last longer than you. (plus 42 hours on your motionless wrist)


Made me smile - that did :-!


----------



## Arthur H (Nov 8, 2008)

bkid said:


> I would like to know how long I could expect a new Breitling watch to last me if I take good care of it of course. I would not where it while working on my drag car (Mustang), or gardening. I have looked for a warranty on the internet sites and do not come up with much from Breitling,I may just be looking in the wrong areas. Thanks for any help for this Newbie.:thanks


A lifetime I hope


----------



## prolapse (Jul 28, 2010)

Wouldn't you hope that such an expensive and status-linked watch would last a lifetime? That would be my best guess. 

That said, Breitlings are really nice watches, and they seem to offer a wide selection with regards to their client base.


----------



## Luxury Watch Collector (Jun 24, 2010)

With regular service and an appropriate level of care you should be able to pass your Breitling on to the next generation to care for.....


----------

